# 100hour, 1 year 3 month old tractor.. head gasket blown already



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

So I bought a brand new tractor from the manufacturer in April 2021. Yesterday I took it in due to engine codes. They've inspected it and told me its head gasket is blown.. I've only managed to put 96.4 hours on it...Am I wrong in thinking something is really messed up with this? I thought damage like that was generally years of age of intense overuse.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Its powertrain right, still under warranty right? 

The newer machines have the emission hardware and require more tending to. With that said, the requirements to operate the machine is more focused. Long as you were focused on following the manufactures guidelines of operation, then warranty should cover it all.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

What tractor are you talking about??


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

HarveyW said:


> What tractor are you talking about??


I believe its a John Deere as his user ID reflects J & Green.


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

I wouldn't take Deere if they paid me to take it...my Last name is Greene.. it's a Kioti dk4210


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's hoping repairs will be covered under warranty. Have you heard from your dealer??


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Here's hoping repairs will be covered under warranty. Have you heard from your dealer??


Only that it is borked so far.


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> I believe its a John Deere as his user ID reflects J & Green.


Also why would I post in the Kioti forum about a Deere..


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

JGreene said:


> So I bought a brand new tractor from the manufacturer in April 2021. Yesterday I took it in due to engine codes. They've inspected it and told me its head gasket is blown.. I've only managed to put 96.4 hours on it...Am I wrong in thinking something is really messed up with this? I thought damage like that was generally years of age of intense overuse.


Head gasket blown .Running bad ? Water in oil? Oil or fuel in water? Is it over heating? Losing coolant ?I am asking because you said you took it in because of coding.If a head gasket is blown there should be signs. If blown between cylinders there would be power loss .Does it have the same power you bought it with? Computers lie sometimes .WE ALL KNOW THAT DEALERS ARE UPRIGHT HONEST FOLKS MOST OF THE TIME. I just have to wonder if all the diagnostics were preformed whit a computer. 1 bad component can give computers a fit .If your tractor is under warranty .By all means let them fix it .If not get a second opinion.


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

1st visit a branch had pulled a wiring harness on the egr.. when I picked it up it overheated with. 3 blocks of dealers... immediately returned they refilled it with coolant and suppos we dly did the oil change for the 100hour maint...drove it saw no leaks and sent it home...I mowed for 15minutes and the code went off...so I shut it down... I agree they should have notice coolant/wayer in the oil..


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

The overheating caused the head gasket to go. I guess the question is why did it overheat? Dealer may have some amount of culpability depending on what caused that - but it is unfortunate that you didn't catch the temperature rise before damage was caused.


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

nota4re said:


> The overheating caused the head gasket to go. I guess the question is why did it overheat? Dealer may have some amount of culpability depending on what caused that - but it is unfortunate that you didn't catch the temperature rise before damage was caused.


So when they returned it with no coolant after I asked them to fix it and drove 6 blocks... I'm going to call that they're fault as they were asked to diag and inspect it.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

JGreene said:


> So when they returned it with no coolant after I asked them to fix it and drove 6 blocks


Agreed!

FYI - I have the same tractor - DK4210SE but a cab model. I mention the cab model because with the recent weather at or above 100F, I run it 100% of the time with the AC on. Temp is always a couple of needle widths below halfway. However, I haven't done much PTO work with it recently - mostly just box scraper and some loader work. I REALLY like the tractor a lot. I hope you can get yours fixed soon - and on the dealer's nickel.


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

Mine is the cab model as well, and I'm up in Indiana so it's a bit cooler, but I have major heat problems and can't even go outside for 5 minutes at 85+ or I get heat exhaustion/sickness, thus with the walk to get to the tractor's parking plocale.. It doesn't get used unless it's <85 out there


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

JGreene said:


> Mine is the cab model as well, and I'm up in Indiana so it's a bit cooler, but I have major heat problems and can't even go outside for 5 minutes at 85+ or I get heat exhaustion/sickness, thus with the walk to get to the tractor's parking plocale.. It doesn't get used unless it's <85 out there



I am in Southern Indiana........Which Kioti dealer are you dealing with?


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> I am in Southern Indiana........Which Kioti dealer are you dealing with?


I replied in a direct message. 
Not ready to speak ill of the dealer as I know they lost people during the pandemic and still are short staffed...


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

JGreene said:


> I replied in a direct message.
> Not ready to speak ill of the dealer as I know they lost people during the pandemic and still are short staffed...


And I replied back.......LOL......I guessed who you were dealing with before you even told me.......


----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

Haven’t noticed anyone mentioning this, so for my 2 cents, I have a ck30. The screen in front of the radiator has to be cleaned every 15 minu while bush hogging or it will overheat, hence head gasket problems


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Steve136 said:


> Haven’t noticed anyone mentioning this, so for my 2 cents, I have a ck30. The screen in front of the radiator has to be cleaned every 15 minu while bush hogging or it will overheat, hence head gasket problems



Hmmmmmmm.......Not sure what is up with that......I have a ck3510 and I have not ever had a problem with it getting hot at all......I clean my screens in front of the radiator about once a month and have let them go much longer then that and still no problems.......What year is yours?


----------

